# 2005 Marathon Sar What A Great Watch



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thought you might like to see my traded for SAR

its 2005 so 120 click bezel and triangle lume

this is so practical i just love it

the bracelet is solid but i broke a pin mucking around

so put it on this great olive nato realy suits it

i think the is Jsar just to big for most of us unless diving [love it too]


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Great watch









I had a 2006 contract one but recently sold it









Now you've made me want another
















Here's mine on an orange Zulu


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

great pic

this is the only watch i would consider the orange for been looking at a nato in orange

prefer no cyclops but with my eyes i cant read the date [daft i know]


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great stuff. I have never seen one in real life unfortunately but they are meant to have great build quality.

Looks good on the green Nato.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice, have been a fan of those for a while







are you going to get the bracelet to go with it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> i think the is Jsar just to big for most of us unless diving [love it too]


got one of those on the way tony







.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> great pic
> 
> this is the only watch i would consider the orange for been looking at a nato in orange
> 
> prefer no cyclops but with my eyes i cant read the date [daft i know]


if you contact maratac or westcoast they will ship a 22mm orange nato  for you....or if you cant wait that long, i might (and i mean might







) let you have the one i have


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i broke the pin on the bracelet my own fault i cant leave well alone...

dont normaly use them but it has a lot of wow factor...

orange seems to suit this watch, wouldnt have it on another watch

[i have a green kawasaki its the only bike i would have in that colour also]

thats very kind of you shawn

is it the stealth orange version or the one that attracts girls


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> is it the stealth orange version or the one that attracts girls


tis true.......i am a fanny magnet


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its this one, except that its not out of the wrapper


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

is it 22mm? shawn

the sar takes 20mm

the jsar is 22mm

what do you think of the quality

the rhino will make it to high

so this was the one i was looking at last night,i havent seen anyone else make this quiet colour....









just tried this one its very quick poppers

ideal on holliday you can go from beach to bar wear


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Give me a contact, I have spring bars from Marathon, will drop one out to you M8


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks james i have some but they are to thick for the bracelet

i will send pm...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Im sorry was thinking of the spring bars for the lugs my error in reading


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> is it 22mm? shawn
> 
> the sar takes 20mm
> 
> ...


sorry tony, thought that it took 22mm.......the one i have is 22mm mate.....i do have an orange 20mm rhino tho.......


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

morning shawn ime john

i think your mixing me up with tony









are you realy getting a jsar where from?

ive been looking at that site ships from holland


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

well i had this toshi made for my prs-14

but it also looks good on the SAR


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> morning shawn ime john
> 
> i think your mixing me up with tony
> 
> ...


sorry john!!!!!!!! yep....getting that jsar from the bloke from holland....should be here any day now!!! if you contact him, he'll let you know about it, as there not advertised on the site.....


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice







I really ought to get one of those one day. Either the Marathon or the Kronos Ruhla, or both


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

gratuitous pic of my watch

back on the nato so good


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> gratuitous pic of my watch
> 
> back on the nato so good


nice combats john


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say the Marathon is the better one out of the two IMO


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Nice
> ...


good comparison though......i thought of that myself...rhula or the jsar.....


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks to shawn

the futures bright...




































aint it cooooool...............


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> thanks to shawn
> 
> the futures bright...
> 
> ...


that is as coooooooooooooooooooooool as john.....im liking that mate


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

has your big ben landed yet............?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> has your big ben landed yet............?


looks like thurs now


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ditchdiger said:


> thanks to shawn
> 
> the futures bright...
> 
> ...


mac will love this...........mmmmmm orange


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mmm not to sure on that, I think this one looks better


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Nice
> ...


Thanks Phil







I've heard that it's difficult to get the regular suppliers (MWR?) of Marathon watches to ship outside the US. Are there other suppliers?

I must say that I'm increasingly drawn to what Ray Wong has to offer. A lot of what he does is already covered by Bill Yao or Eddie Platts. However, Ray seems to undercut Bill Yao at the very least and he also does some unique pices like the Rhula.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

DaveE said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > DaveE said:
> ...


ray has some quality pieces at very reasonable prices......and there are plces that will ship to you from within the EU


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> ditchdiger said:
> 
> 
> > thanks to shawn
> ...


_*NNNNNOOOOOOO!!!!*_


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

and this original marathon strap just landed from the us of a

suprised how comfortable this lovely vanilla strap is

here it is in its natural enviroment [ok my sink!]


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

great shots john


----------

